# Hen With 3 Eggs And All Are Good



## horsesgot6 (May 30, 2007)

Ok I have A Hen Setting On 3 Eggs  I know She had Only 2 when i Checked On The 7th Of Feb. I Just Thougth I'd Candle The Two Tonite To Make sure they Were Good And Found The 3rd Egg Well I Did Candle Them And All Look The Same (very Close in Age) And All Are Good. I Don't Have Another Hen To Put The Extra Egg Under. I Won't Remove This egg Now That Its Got a Baby In It. So i Need To Know What To Do To Help Mom And Dad Care for 3 Babys Should All Hatch. I have Up there Food To More then they can Eat ( there bowl Never Goes Empty) This Will Be there Very frist Set Of babys They Are Horseman Pouters Not Sure If That Info Will Help With How To Care For Them But let me Know If You Need Other Info. 
I Don't Think She Had All 3 eggs As they Did Chase A Lone Hen Out Of The nesting Area So I'm guessing Its her's I just don't Know But another hen i guess Could of Had the egg In The Nest. Once i Saw the 2 eggs i Didn't Check On them Again until Just A few seconds Ago. 
so I'm Asking Now so i Can Be ready For When they Come.


----------



## Matt D. (May 12, 2007)

Assuming all will hatch I have seen a hen foster 2 squabs on top of her own clutch though those were homers. I dont know to much about Horseman Pouters. But if it would make you feel better, if all three hatch you should take one out after it hatchs and foster it to yourself and let the parents raise the other two. What I would do is leave all 3 in there and see if they can hadle it. Usually if I have a pair of birds that are both yearlings and haven't raise a clutch before I'll throw one of the eggs so that they can have the experience of the whole thing before raising two (or three in this case.) In the end if they can handle all three squabs they so be it. But be watching if they can't they it will be your turn!


----------



## CHRISTIN RN (Sep 2, 2007)

Hmmmm???
I thought they just lay 2 at a time???
I'd watch to see if the other hen that was chased out lays another egg.
If you're not ready/willing to raise the 3rd, or even maybe a 4th, I'd only leave the 2 eggs and get rid of the other 1 or possible 2.
From everything I've read here from everyone, it seems enough of a job for the parents to raise 2 at a time.
I'm sure many of our experts will be along to answer your dillema.
Best of Luck with your newbies!
Of course it goes without saying that we'd all LOVE to see baby pics!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Wow! Triplets!

Well, I guess wait and see if the three eggs hatch and take it from there. For sure, provide food, water, grit for the parents that is nearby and easy to get to. 

Be VERY AWARE of how far apart the eggs hatch .. if it's a day or more, then you will have to intervene on behalf of the last hatches.

This COULD work out but probably not without you helping, Jennifer. You're just going to have to keep a close watch and step in if/when needed.

You need the baby bird formula handy and syringes or nipples .. depends on how you are going to do this if needed.

Keep us posted and holler if you need help.

Terry


----------



## horsesgot6 (May 30, 2007)

Thanks for The Help All. I have the Kaytee on Hand plus Feeding Supplys. What Are Some Things i Can help her The Hen well And the Cock Bird To Help Before The Babys hatch. Anything Speical i can Give Them. I Already do the ACV in The Water. Plus Now i Put More Food Then They can Eat In Like 2 Days. Boy Are They loving That. 
Thanks Again For The Help i Just Know i've read On Here That They Lay Two Eggs For A Reason And i Belive That But Since All 3 Eggs Are really Good there is No way i Can Toss One. 
When i Candled Them they Look Like They Should Hatch Within A day Of Each Other And Maybe 2 The Same day.. You Can Even See those Cute babys Moving In The egg when they Are candled. I May Candle Them Again in A Day or two But Not Sure I Don't really Like Playing With The Eggs To Much.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Well, I think you are good to go .. you've got all the stuff .. you know what to watch for .. I think all will be well .. keep us posted AND send pics!

You know that if you need help just post here.

Terry


----------



## horsesgot6 (May 30, 2007)

Thanks Terry. I know i have The help of All the outstanding people Here. This Has Really Bugged Me Since Last Nigth (I'm A Worry Wort In A Big way ). I'm Sure they will Be Ok And So Will The Babys. I Will Keep everyone Up Dated. Once They Hatch I will Be Moving Mom And Dad Plus Baby Into My Room with a Large Cage To Them Safe.


----------



## CHRISTIN RN (Sep 2, 2007)

Oh, Jennifer...forgive me!
I didn't realize that the 3rd egg you found was there for awhile...thought it was freshly layed!!! Of course, you NEVER could toss it!
I removed mine and replaced with dummies as soon as the 2nd was layed.
Even though I thought I had a Cock & Hen, I knew that the incubation did not begin at that time. As it turns out, they are both Hens...so now they can sit on their eggs for as long as they desire!
Seems like you got everything going the right way!
My prayers are with you. I enjoyed moving my doves into my room also. Such a nice feeling to have them so close and safe!
Please post pics when the little ones arrive!
With all these babies arriving, we may consider starting a Baby thread!


----------



## horsesgot6 (May 30, 2007)

I went To Candle The Eggs Again 5Min. Ago And The Extra One Is Hatching The Other 2 Aren't Due Until The 26th What Do I Do. I Was Hoping They Would Hatch Closer Then This. If I Let the Parent Birds Feed This Early Will There Be Pigeon Milk For The Other 2. I Have KayTee onhand.


----------



## Matt D. (May 12, 2007)

Pull the first one and feed it, and then you could let them raise the two younger ones. this way you only have to feed one and the other two can be raised my the parents. Good luck.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Well .. I would leave the hatchling with the parents for a couple of days ASSUMING they have crop milk and are feeding the baby. Once the other two hatch, you will have to pull the first one and finish raising it as it will be huge compared to the two new ones .. they won't have a chance. I could be wrong, but I think the parents will produce crop milk pretty much as long as they feel it is necessary. 

I really don't know, Jennifer, but I would definitely leave this first hatch with the parents for at least a couple of days .. it will make a HUGE difference in the health and well being of the baby. None of us humans can do as good a job as pigeon parents no matter how hard we try.

JMO ..

Terry


----------



## horsesgot6 (May 30, 2007)

Thanks Terry ,
That Is What I'll Do Atleast That Frist One Will Get The Pigeon Milk And Hopefully It Will Leave enuff for the other 2. 

At what temp Should The Frist Baby Be Kept At When I Move That One Out And Start Hand Feeding In A Few Days. 

How Many Feedings a day For A 3 Day Old. 

And About How Much Each Feeding. 

I've Never Had to Hand feed One This Young. So Sorry For All the Questions And By The End I'll Have Alot More I have A Feeling.. 

Thanks For All the Help Everyone. 

Also I Mixed The hatch Date For The Other 2 they Are Due The 24th Not The 26th ( I Think I had Chicken On My Mind ) 

This Baby Is Still In The Shell There Is Just A Small hole were its Starting To Brake The shell.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Well, Matt may have been logistically thinking way ahead of me .. It's going to become difficult for the parents to cover a baby and two eggs .. you're going to have to keep a real close eye on that. Tis possible that an egg is going to get booted or the baby will. Still, I'd leave the first hatch with the parents as long as possible .. that will only enhance its chances of being a healthy and thriving baby.

You may well end up having to raise all three of the babies, but the more time you can give any of them with the parents, the better off the babies will be.

The baby needs to be very warm .. 90-95 degrees or so at a few days of age. Just feed until the crop is full and plump .. not stuffed .. that can range from as little as .50 cc to 2 cc depending on the age/size of the baby .. just judge it by the crop and feed again when the crop is empty or nearly so. 

Good luck and keep us posted!

Terry


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

I don't think this is going to work. The parents only produce the crop milk for about 6 or 7 days. I expect by the time the other two eggs hatch 6 days from now, Dad and Mom will be ready to move on with feeding to seeds. IF you pull the first baby before the others hatch, there's a good chance that they will leave the other two eggs. 
They can't just produce crop milk at will. It's a natural process that occurs because they are sitting on eggs. Mother nature has it all timed just right. There's a big difference in fostering a new born pigeon and one that's say 7 or 8 days old or older. At that age, ANY pigeon that is willing can feed a baby because all of them can regurgitate seeds. The crop milk is a different story.
Not sure what I would do in your situation. 
If you take the baby now, they may abandon the eggs. If you leave the baby and wait for the other two to hatch, they may not have enough crop milk to take care of the newly hatched babies. 
This is why when you foster eggs, it has to be done on a certain time schedule or you're putting the babies at risk. 
I'm leaving this morning and will be gone all day. Just wanted to let you know in case you wrote back and wondered why I didn't answer.
Good luck. You're in a tough spot. I hope it all works out.


PS: I just thought of this. It MIGHT depend on which eggs out of the three actually belong to these birds? If the one that hatched belongs to them, the what I said above is what will most likely happen. If the OTHER two belong to them, they MIGHT stay with the eggs till they hatch, BUT......since one baby has hatched already, if you take it away, they don't KNOW that there's two more babies on the way and may think that if that baby disappears, they need to start another nest. 
Hope I'm not confusing you.


----------



## horsesgot6 (May 30, 2007)

Thanks Renee ,
I Think I Got It The One That Hatched Was The Other Hens Egg Which I found in The Nest When I Went To Candle This Pairs Eggs Still Haven't Hatched Yet..
I Think from What I'm Reading I Should Maybe Leave This New Baby With Them I Checked It Today And i don't Think They Are feeding It Just Sitting On There Eggs So i Went Ahead And Mixed Up Some KayTee And Gave It To the Baby And Put It back In The Nest With them Even If They Don't Feed It Right now They Can Atleast Keep It Warm And At The Rigth Temp. I checked The Other Eggs Again This Morning And They Didn't Look Like they Would Hatch Today They still Have Grow Room In The shell So I'm guessing These Are The Horseman Pouters Eggs.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Jennifer,

I'm so glad you posted .. was getting worried about you and the baby. I'm glad you are figuring it out and dealing with it. I think you are gonna have your hands full here before it's all over. 

I really hadn't thought everything out when I posted, but still think the longer a baby can be with the parents, the better for that little one. I just didn't think about what Renee and Matt had posted ..

I give up and wish you good luck with these little ones .. wish I had some really good advice for you, but I don't .. just keep an eagle eye on things and do what you have to do.

Terry


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

TAWhatley said:


> Hi Jennifer,
> 
> *I'm so glad you posted *.. was getting worried about you and the baby. I'm glad you are figuring it out and dealing with it. I think you are gonna have your hands full here before it's all over.
> 
> ...


yea, me too! I wondered and thought about you all day and checked here first thing when I got home.................I'm sort of like Terry.........now, what's done is done and so we can speculate all we want, but it's up to you how to handle this now. I just hope it all works out for everyone. We'll be watching!!


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Hey Jennifer, I hope it all works out! If you do have to hand feed, just want to share my favorite (and easiest, at least for me!) method:

http://picasaweb.google.com/awrats3333/BabyFeeding

Good luck with the babies!!! And all the new babies too.


----------



## CHRISTIN RN (Sep 2, 2007)

maryjane said:


> Hey Jennifer, I hope it all works out! If you do have to hand feed, just want to share my favorite (and easiest, at least for me!) method:
> http://picasaweb.google.com/awrats3333/BabyFeeding


Bless you M.J. for your excellent tutorial...I save it to my 'favorites' for future reference.

Jennifer...still sending thoughts and prayers your way!
Look forward to a good news update!


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

I think it is more than possible for a hen to lay three eggs. I had a pair in a breeding cage locked up. They laid there first set of eggs. they hatched them and when they started to breed make the second nest she laid 4 eggs 1 every 2 days. It was a major shocker. but I saw the 1st and 3rd one come out when she was sitting. They were all fertile but 2 of the 4 eggs were pushed out of the nest and on the floor when she started sitting.

Good luck with them.


----------



## horsesgot6 (May 30, 2007)

Update For All They Just Stared Feeding The Frist Baby Along With The New Hatch Baby The 3rd One Is also Hatching Now (its Just A crack in The Shell) So That One Will Be Out All The Way, I'm Guessing By tonite. I'll Check that Last Babys Crop in The Morning And Make Sure They Are Feeding It. 

Thanks again For Everyones Help.. You Guys/Gals are Outstanding..

I'm Really Starting To Think They Will be Fine But I will Keep A close eye on Them. I think I will Be letting All Stay In The Nest And I will help With feeding if I need.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

I'm so glad all is well thus far! Please keep us posted, Jennifer!

Terry


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Glad it's all working out. Good luck and WE WANT PICTURES!!!


----------



## horsesgot6 (May 30, 2007)

I'll Get Some Pictures soon Maybe Tonite. The last Egg is Still Hatching it Should Be Out By Morning The Other 2 Babys Are Doing Good. 

Boy Pictures Are Going To Hurt Me. This Pigeon Mom Is PROTECTIVE in A Big Way.


----------



## horsesgot6 (May 30, 2007)

Here Is Pictures of The 2 Babys The Last One I'll Get A Picture Of When It's Born All The Way.


----------



## CHRISTIN RN (Sep 2, 2007)

stach_n_flash said:


> I think it is more than possible for a hen to lay three eggs. I had a pair in a breeding cage locked up. They laid there first set of eggs. they hatched them and when they started to breed make the second nest she laid 4 eggs 1 every 2 days. It was a major shocker. but I saw the 1st and 3rd one come out when she was sitting. They were all fertile but 2 of the 4 eggs were pushed out of the nest and on the floor when she started sitting.


WOW, THAT'S AMAZING, Michael! Good to know that it's a possibility!
Thanks for sharing!

Jennifer, thank you for posting the pics while so busy being a guardian Angel to these special and cute little babies!
Glad the little family is fairing well!
When the dust settles, we'll have to come up with some names!...that is if you haven't already! 
Love and prayers for all of you! 
Kudos to you, Grammy!


----------



## DEEJAY7950 (Dec 13, 2006)

congrats on the tripplets, here's a pic of a set aised with no problems!
http://www.tourdesmaritimes.com/Eyesign/Eyesign101/Photos/Clusters/3riplets.jpg


----------



## horsesgot6 (May 30, 2007)

Just wanted To Update Everyone All 3 Babys Are Doing Great. Mom And Dad are So Far doing A Great Job Making sure All 3 Eat. Its Like The Mom Knows That Last baby Is Small And Goes And Finds Her. I Mean she really Looked For That Little Tiny One and Feed Her First Then took care Of the Next One. Dad He Just Feeds The Frist One That Gets To Him And he Isn't As Protective. He Cares For all The babys But Not Like Mom.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Wow! That's GREAT, Jennifer!!

Squeaks and I are sending our BEST to the little ones, the parents and YOU!

Of course, we will all be anxiously waiting for future updates!

Hopefully, when someone asks: can a set of parents successfully raise THREE babies? We can say YES!

Hugs and Scritches

Shi & Squeaks


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks for the update, Jennifer! I'm glad things are continuing to go well!

Terry


----------



## horsesgot6 (May 30, 2007)

Update. Well I'm Hand Feeding The Last Baby Now It wasn't growing Like The other 2. I'm Still Letting The Mom And Dad Keep Him Warm And Just Taking Him Out Of the Nest When Its His Feeding Time. 
Last Nigth when I Went To Feed Him He Looked Like he Had Air in His crop. Anyone Know Want That Is from. He is Fine Still Eatting Good And poop's Look Ok. That Was the Frist Time His crop Was full Of Air. I Pushed On The Crop And got The Air Out As I Was Feeding So It came Out Little By Little. I'm Now Thinking The full Crop That I Was seeing Sometimes When I Just checked From Outside The Nest ( Didn't Take Him Out) Was Maybe What i Found Last Nigth And this Could be Why he wasn't Growing. The Other 2 Babys Are Growing Fast They Already Have Some Feathers Starting to Come In. 
Well I Need To Run Its Time To Feed The baby Goats Again.


----------



## horsesgot6 (May 30, 2007)

mr squeaks said:


> Hopefully, when someone asks: can a set of parents successfully raise THREE babies? We can say YES!


I Think We should Still Say no On this One. And say If It Happens To Watch And Check These babys 2 or More Times A Day to Make Sure They are Doing Ok. I Know in the future I'll Be Making Sure There is only 2 eggs in The Nest. I know People from What i've Learned From Here Have Had 3 babys rasied Ok By The Parents But I'm Also Thinking What About All The Others That Had to be Hand feed Or Didn't Make It That we don't Hear or read About.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Have you tried to take one of the bigger babies out and see if the parents feed the little one? 
I guess it is hard for them to care for three babies.

Reti


----------



## horsesgot6 (May 30, 2007)

Hi Reti,
I Tried Taking Both Of The bigger Ones Out Then Also Taking Just One And They Still Won't Feed The Smaller One Now. Sometimes I Have Mixed The KayTee And Came To Get Little One And he Was Full But That Was When They Where Closer In Size Now That The Other 2 Keep Getting Bigger There Not Feeding The Little One. So I'm Feeding Him and Letting Mom And Dad And Other 2 babys Keep Him Warm. I'm Sure he Is Fine Just Wasn't getting enuff from The Mom and dad to eat. I know he Was getting Some Just Not Alot. 
Plus The Parent Birds are Starting To feed Seed To the 2 bigger ones And The Little one Doesn't Look Like he Is Big enuff for the Seed. 
I'll keep watching Him and Feeding. i Just Know He Will Be Fine.


----------



## horsesgot6 (May 30, 2007)

Just Wanted to stop by and give everyone a fast update. 

I'm Still Feeding Baby The Other 2 Are being Taken Care Of By Mom And Dad. The Little One Eats Alot But To Me He Isn't growing Like The Other 2. Is This From The KayTee. He still Doesn't Even Have feathers Coming In. Other Then Smal And No Feathers Yet Little One Seems great Eatting And pooping Very Nice ( Even On ME)  He poops On Me Everytime I take Him Out Like If he was Saying Look Mom Is That A Nice Poop Or what..

Well i'll update later i got baby goats trying to type for me they want there bottles but its not time they always want something


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

They don't seem to grow as fast on the Kaytee or any other formula provided by humans. Is there any way to post a picture of this baby and the other two for comparison? As long as it's eating and pooping ok, I wouldn't worry about it too much. Depends on how much of a difference there is really and by my calculations the baby is only about 8 or 9 days old, so the feathers would just barely be starting to come in on a baby raised by it's parents.


----------



## horsesgot6 (May 30, 2007)

I'll Take Some Now It May take me about 30min. to get them posted.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

horsesgot6 said:


> I'll Take Some Now It May take me about 30min. to get them posted.


Well, don't do it if you don't have time. Make sure those little goats are fed......HOWEVER....if you're gonna take pictures.....might as well take some of the goats too so we can all get our "baby" fix for the day!!


----------



## horsesgot6 (May 30, 2007)

Ok Here is The baby Birds The Little One Was The Last Born The darker One Was the frist Born The The Other One was the One in the Middle 2 Born He has A good Bit Of White On Him. 
I'll Be Uploading The Other Pictures Now of The baby Goats Its Jake (white/brown) And Hawkins (brown) Heather Wouldn't Stay Off Me Long enuff to Take A Picture. And Renee You Should Remember The Other babys I Did Keep The 2 Females The red Dapple Got Named Ruby she is So harrys baby Then i Named the Other Angel Which i Should rename her To Little Miss Trouble maker.


----------



## horsesgot6 (May 30, 2007)

And This baby Is Not this Red in The Back Not Sure Whats Up With the Picture.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

My first guess would be Paratyphoid. Hopefully someone else will be along to look at it. I had a baby like that a couple of years ago. I'll have to find the pictures after dinner. I never medicated her or anything and she turned out just fine eventually, although quite small for a racing homer.


----------



## horsesgot6 (May 30, 2007)

Should i Post this In A new Thread About The Baby Pigeon. 
If It is Paratyphoid should I Treat All My Birds. 

Ok Here Is Just one of The Pictures the rest Are On My Photo bucket Site. I did Get One on Heather Well The Top Of her Head She Is the Black / White.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Yes, I would start a new thread.


----------

